# BUNNY DAY 2021 Begins! (March 28th to April 4th) 🥚🐰



## Rosch (Mar 27, 2021)

Zipper is back again! From March 28th to April 4th, get ready to be bombarded with eggs.

But first, make sure you game is updated to *ver1.9.0a* (emphasis on 'a'). You can check this on the upper-right corner of the  title screen when you load the game. If you have the right version, then Zipper should be around your island.

I will only provide the basic list of Bunny Day. But if you want a more comprehensive guide, please check this one:


			One moment, please...
		


If this is your first time doing Bunny Day, then Zipper should give you the *Bunny Day bed DIY recipe*. If not, he'll give you 10 eggs of a certain type.

If you already have everything from last year's Bunny Day, then the only new things you'd want are the items from Nook's Cranny.

*Bunny Day DIY Recipes obtainable from egg balloons or bottles:*

Bunny Day fence
Bunny Day stool
Bunny Day table
Bunny Day vanity
Bunny Day wardrobe
Bunny Day festive balloons
Bunny Day merry balloons
Bunny Day glowy garland
Bunny Day lamp
Bunny Day wall clock
Bunny Day wall
Bunny Day flooring
Bunny Day rug
Bunny Day wreath
*Bunny Day DIY Recipes obtained through special methods*:

*Bunny Day bag* - a villager will run up to you and give it
*Bunny Day crown* - a villager will run up to you and give it
*Bunny Day arch* - talk to Zipper on April 4th
*Wobbling Zipper toy* - craft every Bunny Day DIY (including the arch), then talk to Zipper
*Bunny Day wand* - craft the Wobbling Zipper toy, then talk to Zipper
*Non-DIY Bunny Day items:*
All items, except the basket, are newly introduced in ver1.9.0.

*Bunny Day garden flag** - purchase from Nook's Cranny
*Bunny Day planter box** - purchase from Nook's Cranny
*Bunny Day candy** - purchase from Nook's Cranny
*Bunny Day topiary** - purchase from Nook's Cranny
*Bunny Day tree** - purchase from Nook's Cranny
*Bunny Day basket* - give Zipper one of each egg type on April 4th
*Bunny Day DIY clothing: *
Each egg outfit has 3 DIYs: a shell (hat), outfit, & shoes. Keep collecting eggs of each type to learn them all. Some are learned after 16 eggs, while some are 12. It's been so long, I forgot. Just keep collecting.

*Sky-egg shell, outfit, shoes* - keep collecting sky eggs
*Wood-egg shell, outfit, shoes* - keep collecting wood eggs
*Earth-egg shell, outfit, shoes* - keep collecting earth eggs
*Stone-egg shell, outfit, shoes* - keep collecting stone eggs
*Water-egg shell, outfit, shoes* - keep collecting water eggs
*leaf-egg shell, outfit, shoes* - keep collecting leaf eggs
*Egg party outfit* - learn all the egg clothing above
*Egg party hat* - learn all the egg clothing above

*How to collect the Eggs:*
In order to craft everything, you need eggs. TONS of them. Eggs can only be found outside. You can also find eggs on Mystery Islands (especially for those stone eggs).

*Sky egg* - shoot down egg balloons
*Wood egg *- chop trees
*Earth egg* - dig up fossil marks
*Stone egg *- hit rocks
*Water egg* - fish medium sized shadows
*Leaf egg *- shake trees with eggs as fruits

Have an egg-citing week!


----------



## Serabee (Mar 27, 2021)

EEE, I'm pumped


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you for the reminder! 
I’ll probably try for some of the items that nooks will be selling. I want to find out if the tiny flag is customizable. 


Also for some reason I thought the Forsythia Was part of the bunny day. I was wrong.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm more depressed about Bunny Day than Zipper is when you're not near him. All of the egg spam from last year except almost nothing new this time. At least it only lasts a week this year.


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2021)

thank you for the reminder! i’m really looking forward to buying the new items - they’re all so cute and knowing me, i’m gonna wind up putting the tree and planter box _everywhere_ lol.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 28, 2021)

zZzZzZzZzZz


at least this event only lasts 1 week, unlike past year


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2021)

This feels just the same as it was last year. The only difference is that they added in 5 new Bunny day items to the Nook Shop and it seems like they added that villagers will run up to you when they mentioned that they have a Bunny Day DIY. This seems strange to me because I remember last year when Zipper was on your island on the final day, you would be able to trade eggs with him, if you had trouble finding certain eggs and of course finding the Bunny Day DIYS was a lot harder since they were in Balloons. I don't see that mentioned in the article. So yeah its exactly the same as I remember it. 

Again I am not going to do this event again. While people will be happy with this event since they never played it last year, I am just going to stay far away from the event until its over. I made that a promise to myself and I am not going to break it. I've never like this event and I am never replaying it. Sorry to be so negative, but I just don't like this event.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 28, 2021)

I hate this event, but I do want to get the new items from Nook's so I'm going to suffer through it...


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 28, 2021)

I am not a huge fan of ‘Easter’ style decorations, and my husband had a bad time playing bunny day last year (I did not yet have a switch). So o always felt just fine about having missed it.
But I actually am excited about playing it now!

if for no other reason than the fun of collecting all these recipes I am missing, and experiencing a new event, I think it could be fun!

and though I have not yet gotten to the point where I am bored with the game (I kind of wish I would get bored  already!) it is always nice to have something new and fun and novel to do.

so hip hop hurray for bunny day!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I am not a huge fan of ‘Easter’ style decorations, and my husband had a bad time playing bunny day last year (I did not yet have a switch). So o always felt just fine about having missed it.
> But I actually am excited about playing it now!
> 
> if for no other reason than the fun of collecting all these recipes I am missing, and experiencing a new event, I think it could be fun!
> ...


Just be warned that all these eggs will cover your island and remember all the materials you use to get will be mostly replaced by the eggs. So I really hoped you saved up enough materials to craft the Bunny Day items. You're gonna need it because last year they really made it hard to earn materials because of the eggs. I am just saying how it is.


----------



## Bunnii (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm excited for the new items in Nooks Cranny! They look a lot cuter than the diy items that we had last year, I might actually use these


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 28, 2021)

I actually really like Bunny Day and the new items are very cute.  I'm glad they added some new stuff... hopefully they keep doing that for future events. I probably won't go egg hunting or bother with balloons since I have a ton saved up from last year, but my island is definitely getting a pastel makeover.


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm excited to see my mom experiencing the event for the first time. I think she's gonna have a blast collecting all the eggs except the water eggs- she loves fishing and is so disappointed when she gets trash instead haha She never learnt how to hit rocks so I'm going to help her with that and leave all the eggs on her door.

I liked the event last year and I really like the new items. I won't be "actively" participating because I already have all the rewards, but I'll be a nice change of pace to read the dialogue and all that.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 28, 2021)

Bunny Day this year would be far more relaxing than the chaos that is was last year. At least this time, the cherry blossom season will only merge with it on April 1-4, and April 5-10 will be just cherry blossoms and no more eggs.

I also won't be actively hunting for eggs. I'll just buy the new items and that's it.


----------



## KimvW (Mar 28, 2021)

This is my first bunnyday and I am quite enjoying it. It gives me a reason to do stuff again that I haven’t done (a lot) lately such as hitting rocks and gathering wood.

does anyone know if the spawn rates/times for the egg balloons are the same as for normal balloons?


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2021)

The new items are really cute so kudos to the designers this time around!


----------



## bam94- (Mar 28, 2021)

I hopped (pun not intended!) onto the game this morning and spoke to Zipper etc. Then I had two villagers run up to me to give me a surplus of eggs! One gave me sky eggs and one gave me water eggs. Perhaps my memory is failing me, but I don’t remember them doing this last year? Is it something they’ve added this year? If anyone who has a better memory than me knows, please confirm.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 28, 2021)

I actually really like the Nooks items! Nice touch this time around  I’m already feeling a tad deflated from seeing all of the eggs buried around my island & popping out of my rocks


----------



## bebebese (Mar 28, 2021)

villagers ping you to give 5-10 eggs at a time. i don't remember them doing that last year but it was super helpful when i wasn't finding any sky eggs.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 28, 2021)

bebebese said:


> villagers ping you to give 5-10 eggs at a time. i don't remember them doing that last year but it was super helpful when i wasn't finding any sky eggs.


That said, the egg balloons rarely come by for me.  I guess they really nerfed the spawn rate. At least from what I've obseeved.


----------



## Burumun (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm already sick of the eggs, lol. At least some of the changes they added are nice, and I hope they'll use them for the rest of the holidays, like the villagers giving you the harder-to-find eggs, and being able to purchase more than one of the seasonal item from Nook's per day (unless that's just for some items, like the planter box). 

Either way, as always, thanks for the thread!


----------



## Junalt (Mar 28, 2021)

I’m so glad they let us buy multiple copies of the bunny day items from Nooks. I got the planter today and it is gorgeous. All the new bunny day stuff is nice. It seems orderable from the catalog too though I’m not sure if after the bunny day event period ends it still will be?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 28, 2021)

I've been really looking forward to picking up the new items in Nooks Cranny for the event but I'm not really interested in gathering the eggs as I don't have much use for a lot of the Bunny Day DIYs. First thing I did when I logged on today though was go round digging up my fossils for assessment for one of the Nook Miles+ Tasks and the first 7 I dug up were eggs and then I ran into Zipper who gave me 10 water eggs and Fauna who gave me 5 water eggs, I'm sure last year the water eggs were the easiest to get   at least Diana gave me 5 Sky eggs so they were a bit more useful!

On a better note for the first day of the event the special item in Nooks today is the bunny topiary I'd been most looking forward to getting and I'm really pleased I can buy as many as I want rather then it been sold after the first purchase


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 28, 2021)

I’ll be hunting the eggs because they stack to 30 and you can use them to dig up trees!  I’m also excited about the Nook items. I think they’re really cute!


----------



## moonlights (Mar 28, 2021)

First time playing this event so I'm really excited, I think the Bunny Day set is one of my fav seasonal sets in the game! Also pleasantly surprised to see you can buy more than one of the Bunny Day items in Nook's Cranny!


----------



## Sid (Mar 28, 2021)

It might just be a nostalgia thing since this was the first event after NH was released last year, but I've been really looking forward to this for a while. Especially since they've lowered the drop rates of the eggs.

And cherry blossoms soon after!


----------



## Imbri (Mar 28, 2021)

I'll have fun with this, although I have all the recipes from last year, so I don't have to work terribly hard; there are only a few things I'd like to make again.

Looking forward to buying the items from the store, and getting eggs from villagers will help. It's always good to keep some on hand, after the event, for energy.

As for the event being the same as last year, that's been true of every holiday in every game of the series, so I don't know why people think it would be so different this time around. If you want more of the items, great. If not, skip it.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 28, 2021)

i haven't played yet today but i'm super buzzed about bunny day 
i  already started decorating yesterday to get ready for the event although i'll probably end up keeping everything up after since the new items are absolutely adorable


----------



## TheMagicIf (Mar 28, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Just be warned that all these eggs will cover your island and remember all the materials you use to get will be mostly replaced by the eggs. So I really hoped you saved up enough materials to craft the Bunny Day items. You're gonna need it because last year they really made it hard to earn materials because of the eggs. I am just saying how it is.


They changed the spawn rate mid-event last year, and it's a lot more manageable now. Besides, all of the Bunny Day recipes, aside from the Bunny Day wand, only require eggs to craft them (3 star fragments for the aforementioned wand. I went around my island this morning hitting all of my rocks and trees, and managed to get close to, or actually hit, 60 pieces of wood, hardwood, and softwood respectively. Even with the rocks I got more clay, iron, and stone than stone eggs (even got a gold nugget)!


----------



## maria110 (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks for this guide!  I just reset an island so I’m planning to try to play this.


----------



## Sheydra (Mar 28, 2021)

I hate the fact we have to craft everything to get the wand recipe, I hate the bunny day stuff.


----------



## Baroque (Mar 28, 2021)

"I'll give you something special on April 4th, but _only _if you can manage to bring me one type of each egg!"

Bro not only did I get that last year but my villagers gave me all four types of eggs within the first hour of playing today for no apparent reason. This is no challenge.

Like, I'm glad it's shorter this year but they at least could've made it more worth our while to collect eggs. Maybe like more DIYs or something,


----------



## Silkfawn (Mar 28, 2021)

This has to be disappointing to people who did bunny day last year.
Nothing new except for the 5 NK items.....I was expecting some new DIYS but oh well. 

It is slightly improved from last year given as the event is shorter + villagers give you eggs which I do like.

Also, I'm in love with the BD topiary


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2021)

Silkfawn said:


> This has to be disappointing to people who did bunny day last year.
> Nothing new except for the 5 NK items.....I was expecting some new DIYS but oh well.
> 
> It is slightly improved from last year given as the event is shorter + villagers give you eggs which I do like.
> ...


Pfft I figured as much. I already have all the Bunny Day DIYS. Yes even that Zipper Toy and the Bunny Day Wand. This is good for people who never played it, but for me and many others who already played it I don't want to bother wasting my time with it. I get that its nerfed and shorter than it was last year, but I digress.


----------



## Reds777 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't quite understand why people like to complain about bunny day not being something crazy new compared to last year.. it's not like New Leaf added new features every year for bunny day, so why should New Horizons do it? >->


----------



## bestfriendsally (Mar 28, 2021)

i dug up my first earth egg today.. & i love it ^^


----------



## Edge (Mar 28, 2021)

I really like the new items in Nook’s. I got the tree today and it is adorable. 
All the eggs popping up everywhere are useful to me as I redesign some of my island. Much more plentiful than fruit.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 28, 2021)

Yayyy Im so hyped! The new items look amazing, and I really love* some *(definitaly not all) of the furniture from last year (like the wreath) so Ill have fun decorating my island (tastefully ofcourse haha) 
Also my brother is playing the event for the first time, so it will be nice to share this experience with him


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 28, 2021)

I realize I am less than an hour in, but as I guessed, so far I love it  . The eggs are cute, and it is fun finding them, and even if I end up getting sick of it, it is worth the fun today


----------



## Silkfawn (Mar 28, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> I don't quite understand why people like to complain about bunny day not being something crazy new compared to last year.. it's not like New Leaf added new features every year for bunny day, so why should New Horizons do it? >->


I never played New Leaf, so I'm not too familiar with this kind of stuff.   

It's just strange to me to have repeating events with the exact same stuff, which wouldn't give someone like me who played the event last year an incentive to engage at all. <shrugs>

I wonder if the prizes for the fishing tourney this year will be the same as before, too.
I have already gotten all the 4  Nookmile achievements for it, so if the prizes were the same....there's no point to participate


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 28, 2021)

I’m having a good time with this event even if I don’t like the items much.
one thing i’ve noticed is the balloons seem to be spawning in pairs for me? like there’s a sky egg balloon and then a regular balloon that might have a bunny day diy or a regular prize. don’t know if thats a feature or just my luck but its cool


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 28, 2021)

So what I'm hearing is.. don't open my game for the next week? Got it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2021)

While I won't be using them for any purpose, I'm a little bit of a completionist, so sign me down.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Mar 28, 2021)

Hip-hop-hooray! Bunny Day is on the way!


----------



## Insulaire (Mar 28, 2021)

FantasticHaxorus said:


> I’m having a good time with this event even if I don’t like the items much.
> one thing i’ve noticed is the balloons seem to be spawning in pairs for me? like there’s a sky egg balloon and then a regular balloon that might have a bunny day diy or a regular prize. don’t know if thats a feature or just my luck but its cool


I noticed the same thing!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> I don't quite understand why people like to complain about bunny day not being something crazy new compared to last year.. it's not like New Leaf added new features every year for bunny day, so why should New Horizons do it? >->


I will try to calmly explain why Bunny Day was hated in the first placed. So back in April 1st 2020 is when Bunny Day originally started. Zipper visits your island and then once you talk to him all the eggs appear all over the island, including Nook Mile islands. The reason why this went out of control was because the spawn rate of the eggs was too high and people were having a hard time getting materials. Keep in mind this was 2 weeks after the game came out in March 20, 2020. 

The problem was the Bunny Day messed up several events like the Cherry Blossom event where there were supposed to be DIYS for the Cherry Blossom but the Bunny Day balloons containing the DIYS and Sky eggs were in the way so people had a rough time trying to get the Cherry Blossom DIYS. Not to mention it messed up the whole Fishing Journey when you had a lot of people trying to get fish but all they kept getting was Water eggs instead. 

It got so bad that Nintendo had to quickly fix the spawn rate of the eggs, while it did help the Bunny Day event kept on going on longer than it needed to be so it lasted 2 weeks and it finally ended by April 14th 2020. I will say with the new Bunny Day 2021 that its going to last for only 1 week until April 4th, 2021 and the spawn rates of the eggs have been fixed and its more balanced than it was last year. So yeah thats the reason why people hate this event so much. Just trying to give context of what happened because I was one of those players who experienced Bunny Day last year.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 28, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> I will try to calmly explain why Bunny Day was hated in the first placed. So back in April 1st 2020 is when Bunny Day originally started. Zipper visits your island and then once you talk to him all the eggs appear all over the island, including Nook Mile islands. The reason why this went out of control was because the spawn rate of the eggs was too high and people were having a hard time getting materials. Keep in mind this was 2 weeks after the game came out in March 20, 2020.
> 
> The problem was the Bunny Day messed up several events like the Cherry Blossom event where there were supposed to be DIYS for the Cherry Blossom but the Bunny Day balloons containing the DIYS and Sky eggs were in the way so people had a rough time trying to get the Cherry Blossom DIYS. Not to mention it messed up the whole Fishing Journey when you had a lot of people trying to get fish but all they kept getting was Water eggs instead.
> 
> It got so bad that Nintendo had to quickly fix the spawn rate of the eggs, while it did help the Bunny Day event kept on going on longer than it needed to be so it lasted 2 weeks and it finally ended by April 14th 2020. I will say with the new Bunny Day 2021 that its going to last for only 1 week until April 4th, 2021 and the spawn rates of the eggs have been fixed and its more balanced than it was last year. So yeah thats the reason why people hate this event so much. Just trying to give context of what happened because I was one of those players who experienced Bunny Day last year.



I experienced it aswell, I understand why people were upset. But as I said: People want the event to change, while in New Leaf or the other games it was always the same. It doesn't has anything to do with the spawn rates, etc. People want change for the event, which I can understand to make it more interesting, but at the same time I've never seen such complains for the older titles.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> I experienced it aswell, I understand why people were upset. But as I said: People want the event to change, while in New Leaf or the other games it was always the same. It doesn't has anything to do with the spawn rates, etc. People want change for the event, which I can understand to make it more interesting, but at the same time I've never seen such complains for the older titles.


Well sadly I haven't seen any new Bunny Day DIYS and considering that I got most of them (including the Zipper Toy and Bunny Day Wand) I just don't find a reason to replay it again. It plays exactly the same. The only difference I was seeing was that sometimes your villagers would run up to you and tell you they have a Bunny Day DIY or Eggs. I don't remember that from last year but, its apparently a new thing they added.


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 28, 2021)

Played bunny day last year and the whole event was so frustrating because not only was it a new game and I was still finding my way around it also was at the same time as cherry blossom events. I was stupid and prioritised bunny day as that was familiar and also how I earned money in city folk 

A year on I  would advise poor me last year that it wasn’t worth the stress. This year I am so glad we have bunny day items that are so much nicer and can be used outside.








I just want to know if I need to get everything  for zippers “special prize”


----------



## Moritz (Mar 28, 2021)

I got the bunny hedge plant thingies from the shop today and I love them so much
When my other half gets off my switch (pioneers of olive town) ill upload a pic of where they have gone.

But I don't think I'm going to take them down after bunny day is over.

I think bunny day furniture is going to actually just be on my island going forward. Its that good and changes my park area that much.

Surprisingly happy with what they added for this year!


----------



## Insulaire (Mar 28, 2021)

I feel like spawn rate for all balloons is completely different now for the event— maybe it was the same way last year, I didn’t know the usual rate back then. But hard to complain about way more balloons in general!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 28, 2021)

i've barely stepped out of my house and i already see an earth egg. it begins...


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 28, 2021)

I love the new bunny day items! It's a nice incentive to re-play the event (though you can get them through Nooks). I'm still not sure if I got all DIY from last year, so it'll be nice to check.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 28, 2021)

Bunny Day is new for me. I'm a bit of a completionist, so I'll be getting those recipes during the upcoming long weekend just to have them in my collection, even though I can't see myself using many/any of them. I do like the Bunny Day tree that I got from Nook's Cranny, though, so it looks like I might be using some of the new items. 

I was a bit disappointed at the sight of Zipper, since I didn't find him to look as terrifying as the memes put him out to be. His design is quite fun, and the zipper along his back got a chuckle out of me. 

Finding the right-sized fish shadows has reminded me of how long it's been since I went fishing, haha.


----------



## Etown20 (Mar 28, 2021)

I had a couple villagers run up and give me eggs today but neither of the new DIYs.

Does that happen on a certain day or is it random?


----------



## Imbri (Mar 28, 2021)

Am I the only one who is bugged that you can't get behind Zipper anymore to try and mess with his zipper?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 28, 2021)

As long as the event doesn't interfere with the cherry blossom recipes I don't care too much about Bunny day. I missed so many recipes last year because of bunny day smh  I will say some of the new items look cute and I can maybe fit them into my pastel theme but, I don't know.


----------



## DragonLatios (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks for telling me this as i was unsure what was new

	Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2021



Junalt said:


> I’m so glad they let us buy multiple copies of the bunny day items from Nooks. I got the planter today and it is gorgeous. All the new bunny day stuff is nice. It seems orderable from the catalog too though I’m not sure if after the bunny day event period ends it still will be?


Planter? You mean the bunny day topiary?


----------



## Reds777 (Mar 28, 2021)

Who is that?


----------



## Insulaire (Mar 28, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I had a couple villagers run up and give me eggs today but neither of the new DIYs.
> 
> Does that happen on a certain day or is it random?


If you played last year, I don't believe there are any new DIYs this year, just new items in Nooks plus a new item from Zipper if you give him 



Spoiler



one of each egg


 on Bunny Day


----------



## Etown20 (Mar 28, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> If you played last year, I don't believe there are any new DIYs this year, just new items in Nooks plus a new item from Zipper if you give him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah got it, thanks - I was looking at the bunny bag and bunny crown - maybe I already had those from last year and just didn't realize it because I have never crafted them.


----------



## Skandranon (Mar 28, 2021)

Its sad that its new items at nooks, had hoped some of those would be new DIYs


----------



## angelcat621 (Mar 28, 2021)

It has begun! The quest for eggs has me racing across my island, braving broken tools and some very strange creature in a bunny suit. (Ankha commented on feeling some strange presence she couldn't see. ) So far I have 5 recipes and have seen surprisingly few balloons.

As I typed this 2 Bunny day balloons showed up in a row, one bearing a new recipe. That makes 6 DIYs total. They're coming for me now.


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 28, 2021)

I wish I could get excited by bunny day part 2. I am happy we have some cute new furniture but as an event?

I know it’s always been the same and we are lucky to get new items. Just not what I need at the moment and might go and replay something else like Christmas Eve


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> I wish I could get excited by bunny day part 2. I am happy we have some cute new furniture but as an event?
> 
> I know it’s always been the same and we are lucky to get new items. Just not what I need at the moment and might go and replay something else like Christmas Eve


To be honest I would rather play the Halloween Event than replay Bunny Day.


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 28, 2021)

To all those who didn't experience the horrors of last year's Bunny Day, be joyous, for the pain we experienced is pain I wouldn't dare wish upon even my greatest enemy. The almost two weeks of torture we endured has been shortened to a modest one, and now there are items to look forward to in Nooks Cranny that are leagues better than what we were forced to craft Bunny Day 2020.

My mother and grandmother would often take me down to the beach in the days of my youth. We would enjoy the spring son, as it wouldn't be hot nor too cold, and the beach was always open. The waves licked at my ankles as I looked out into the sea, only to find a water egg placed at my feet. I plucked up the egg, turning around to show my mother, when I ran straight into a coconut tree. To my surprise, a wood egg fell out of the branches! Did you know that wood eggs drop from coconut trees more often than hardwood trees?

That all being said, happy Bunny Day everyone! I missed this event about as much as I hated it last year. It gives me those early-quarantine, hopeful vibes if that makes sense? Can't wait to get the new items from Nook's Cranny!


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 28, 2021)

This year is my 2nd and I'm happy with the lower spawn rates.   3 new players started collecting eggs and happy some items got unlocked on the first day. 
Wished they added Diving eggs with new DIY recipes.


----------



## Sheando (Mar 28, 2021)

Wait, so they rendered the event obsolete on a second year? There’s literally no reason to participate again? That’s.....not what I would have hoped from a game getting regular real-time updates.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 28, 2021)

Sheando said:


> Wait, so they rendered the event obsolete on a second year? There’s literally no reason to participate again? That’s.....not what I would have hoped from a game getting regular real-time updates.


Yeah honestly all you're getting is just 5 new Bunny day items at the Nook shop and thats it. Bunny Day plays exactly the same way as it was last year. Only things that are different are that villagers can run up to you and give you eggs/bunny day diys, the spawn rates on the eggs have been nerfed so its more balanced, and it lasts for a 1 week instead of 2 weeks last year.


----------



## satine (Mar 28, 2021)

Some of these items for Bunny Day are so cute! I'm actually excited for it this year. I actually skipped it after seeing horror stories from others who had already played it last year, haha. So I didn't do any of it at all, I just went from April 1 - whatever day it ended. Maybe that was cheap. But I'm excited to actually participate this year for sure haha! I'm glad they actually listened to fans and made it shorter length. Gives me hope for them to keep the future events fresh and spiced up!


----------



## Sid (Mar 28, 2021)

Omg I love the little chocolate bunny from nooks cranny!


----------



## kirbbys (Mar 28, 2021)

Absolutely love that I don't have to hunt like a maniac for eggs this time around (got all the DIYs last year). Content with the new items in Nook's since I'm not the biggest fan of Easter themes. The topiary is adorable though! And, I get to sell all those eggs immediately.


----------



## porkpie28 (Mar 29, 2021)

Is there any new clothes in the shop


----------



## Barney (Mar 29, 2021)

I was sure I had a load of eggs left from last year, then I remembered that I ate them for energy whilst terraforming last summer!


----------



## Rosch (Mar 29, 2021)

porkpie28 said:


> Is there any new clothes in the shop


There are no Bunny Day clothes that you can buy from Ables, only those you can craft as I listed on the first page.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 29, 2021)

So, can I catalog and order the new nook stuff after the egg spam ceases?


----------



## Rosch (Mar 29, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> So, can I catalog and order the new nook stuff after the egg spam ceases?



Seems to be the case. I looked at my catalog and I can order the bunny day planter even though the bunny day candy is the one up for sale. Although I could be wrong. Someone who TT might be able to confirm this.


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 29, 2021)

its time for my favourite part of bunny day - collecting as many eggs as possible so throughout the rest of the year i can bury them on my friends islands so they can always experience the horror - i mean joy - of bunny day


----------



## Junalt (Mar 29, 2021)

DragonLatios said:


> Planter? You mean the bunny day topiary?



One of the new items is a “Bunny Day Planter Box”, different from the topiary.


----------



## miraxe (Mar 29, 2021)

I LOVE the new items so much!! I'm a big fan of the tree. I bought two to decorate my island with today- kinda wish I took advantage of being able to buy as many times as I need and stocking up. I'm remodeling my island right now and I might want a few more around the island. Speaking of, the eggs have been a total godsend. I just have two of each fruit tree, and I like to keep the fruit on for decoration purposes, so it's been really nice being able to move trees/break rocks with the eggs instead. 

The balloons have been fairly frequent, but I agree- I think it's definitely been cut down since last year.


----------



## Lt.Savior (Mar 29, 2021)

I have a little conundrum... I time travel a lot. And when i read a post saying that Bunny Day had arrived, i time traveled back to 28/3 to meet Zipper. And yes there he was and i started collecting eggs. I had to make space for earth eggs to spawn so i time traveled 1 day forward so i could dig those up. But Zipper was nowhere to be seen. And every day i traveled forward and backward, no Zipper.

I collected all recipes last year but i only need the Wobbeling Zipper Toy. Could it be that my last change to meet Zipper, is the last day of Bunny Day? The 4th of April that is. And you'll only able to meet him if your clock is synchronized with internet? Or should Zipper be present any day within Bunny Day? I hope somebody can help?


----------



## Rosch (Mar 29, 2021)

Lt.Savior said:


> I have a little conundrum... I time travel a lot. And when i read a post saying that Bunny Day had arrived, i time traveled back to 28/3 to meet Zipper. And yes there he was and i started collecting eggs. I had to make space for earth eggs to spawn so i time traveled 1 day forward so i could dig those up. But Zipper was nowhere to be seen. And every day i traveled forward and backward, no Zipper.
> 
> I collected all recipes last year but i only need the Wobbeling Zipper Toy. Could it be that my last change to meet Zipper, is the last day of Bunny Day? The 4th of April that is. And you'll only able to meet him if your clock is synchronized with internet? Or should Zipper be present any day within Bunny Day? I hope somebody can help?


Zipper only appears on the very first day and on Bunny Day (April 4th). After talking to him on March 28th, he disappears and never shows up again until the event.

Also, I could be wrong but I think the Bunny Day itself is still time-locked. The game needs to be updated to v1.9.0b. So if you TT to April 4th and he's missing, then I guess this is the case.


----------



## Lt.Savior (Mar 29, 2021)

Oh thank you Rosch... So that means Bunny Day is still locked? Edit: oh thank you for your edit. Yes the event must be time-locked.


----------



## Pintuition (Mar 29, 2021)

I really like the new bunny day items, especially the tree! I also like that you can buy them at Nooks multiple times or have friends over to purchase- it makes it a lot easier! I never experienced Bunny Day on my new island so I'm looking forward to playing more this week. The sight of Zipper still makes me somewhat uneasy but I'm going to try to go into Bunny Day week with a more positive outlook than last time. After all, it's only a week. This time next week everything will be eggless like normal, haha!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 29, 2021)

So I went and check out Bunny Day on my 2nd user and I found out that it is true that you can get DIYS and eggs from your villagers. Here is some tips I will give. Hide all of your fossils away so that way you can see the dig spots of where the earth eggs will spawn. Also make sure you plant a lot of hardwood trees for a high chance to get leaf eggs.

Also if you've been saving a lot of nook mile tickets and you haven't used them I would suggest using them since you can go to any nook island to get more eggs that way. I would suggest getting customization kits to restart your tool durability so that way it doesn't break. I recommend doing it on everytime you visit a nook mile island. 

The hardest eggs to find are the water eggs and sky eggs. Water eggs I think come from medium size fish so if you see it, try and catch it to see if its a water egg, sometimes it can be a fish. The sky eggs are only found in balloons which can be tricky because it can also be a Bunny Day DIY. 

Even though I don't like this event I will give out some helpful tips from my experience to help those who never played the event before.


----------



## Sara? (Mar 29, 2021)

I love the new items from the bunny day, im actually decorating my island for a short time at least for bunny day .

However, ach i wish we could have had options to customize the bunny day items luke eg; the bunny day planter box could have the box in different  colors and  even  separately  maybe the grass if different colors same with the bunny day topiary and maybe be able to choose the color of the egg same with the bunny day tree which could have been in a couple of colors at least having one been brown like wood and few more colorful ones etc.

Buts still over all very happy !


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm excited for Bunny Day! I have mixed feelings that they shortened it down to a week. Unlike last year. I'm back at work so I have much less time to play. I don't think I'm going to get my island all decked out and decorated like it was last year. But, I get to have fun trying!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 29, 2021)

The new furniture is kind of neat so I guess that’s all there is to look forward to if you got everything last year


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm actually looking forward to Bunny Day this year! I was a little worried that I wouldn't be interested in it/it would seem stale since I've already done the Bunny Day event before but so far that isn't the case. I absolutely love the new furniture pieces that are being sold at Nooks _and _I love that I can buy multiples of them!! I feel like with prior items you could buy one and then they would disappear from the spot. I was able to buy multiple topiary's though and all the other new items look adorable. I love the planter boxes and the little garden flags!

I think it's also helpful that we're coming into this Bunny Day event with the egg situation being amended, lol. It won't be an overload of items like it was last year so fingers crossed that means I'll be able to get the remaining cherry blossom DIY's that I need! I don't have any use for the Bunny Day DIY's so I'm not looking forward to getting those repeats but oh well. I'm enjoying finding eggs to re-craft some Bunny Day decorations since I already have all the recipes in my phone. I've also been dropping eggs around my town in little hiding spots so it's like an Easter egg hunt is going on! It's really cute. I absolutely adore spring in Animal Crossing and it's even more fun this time around because my island is in a better place, development wise, than it was last spring.


----------



## Bohemia (Mar 29, 2021)

I have the tree in Nooks Cranny today and it's lovely.  I bought five.  I didn't do much last year as I was too busy fishing to make bells.  I didn't realise until today that you get eggs from hitting rocks so that's cool.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 29, 2021)

Bohemia said:


> I have the tree in Nooks Cranny today and it's lovely.  I bought five.  I didn't do much last year as I was too busy fishing to make bells.  I didn't realise until today that you get eggs from hitting rocks so that's cool.


Like Zipper says "they are everywhere" In the Rocks, Trees, Water, Sky, and Ground.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 29, 2021)

I collected enough eggs yesterday and today to make (or remake) a few items I've decided I want to keep. I had the candy in the shop yesterday, and got several for decorating. Waiting to see what it will be today (after work). I already know what I want and where it will go, so this should be much less stressful than last year.



Corndoggy said:


> its time for my favourite part of bunny day - collecting as many eggs as possible so throughout the rest of the year i can bury them on my friends islands so they can always experience the horror - i mean joy - of bunny day


You are evil. I like that.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 29, 2021)

miraxe said:


> I LOVE the new items so much!! I'm a big fan of the tree. I bought two to decorate my island with today- kinda wish I took advantage of being able to buy as many times as I need and stocking up. I'm remodeling my island right now and I might want a few more around the island. Speaking of, the eggs have been a total godsend. I just have two of each fruit tree, and I like to keep the fruit on for decoration purposes, so it's been really nice being able to move trees/break rocks with the eggs instead.
> 
> The balloons have been fairly frequent, but I agree- I think it's definitely been cut down since last year.


Its probably for the best considering how chaotic it was last year.


----------



## Curlyhead (Mar 29, 2021)

...


----------



## bestfriendsally (Mar 29, 2021)

even though it's only my 2nd day of bunny day, it's starting to get just a little tiring for me...

i mean, i want the diys, but still...


----------



## bestfriendsally (Mar 29, 2021)

my face after a day & a half *i think it's a day & a half... it's 9:12 pm right now over here in the uk * of knocking eggs out of coconut palm trees & regular trees







i mean, it's fun to get the bunny day diys.. but not when you have to hoard all the eggs until april 4th..

unless you craft with them :3


----------



## Insulaire (Mar 29, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I feel like spawn rate for all balloons is completely different now for the event— maybe it was the same way last year, I didn’t know the usual rate back then. But hard to complain about way more balloons in general!


I think I can confirm this fully now!!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 29, 2021)

I really like the new Bunny Day items. They look good!

I did NOT miss the eggs though. One of my villagers asked me to catch a dace today. I got so many water eggs before getting a dace (they're the same size for rivers) even though dace is supposed to be common.


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 29, 2021)

So it begins again... At least one redeeming feature this year is the items from Nook's are pretty cute, I've got my eye on quite a few of those bunny planters when they show up in mine. But again, the eggs, eggs everywhere. I've only gotten earth eggs as I've just been digging up fossils. There also seems to be quite a few of my trees which have apparently got eggs on them too. I think any hope we had of the event being toned down from last year has gone tbh :'D


----------



## Mezzanine (Mar 29, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 29, 2021)

Mezzanine said:


> cool looks like im not playing for a whole week


I don't blame you. Its my least favorite event of all time.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 30, 2021)

I wish farming balloons for seasonal recipes overall was as easy as it appears to be for the Bunny Day recipes. You know which balloons to pop _and_ you immediately know whether you've gotten a recipe or an egg as soon as the balloon has popped.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 31, 2021)

Does anybody else feel like they tweaked the balloon spawn rate to be way too low now? I only got to play for an hour or so yesterday and I only saw two Bunny Day balloons. Since I restarted my island recently, I didn't go too hard on Bunny Day when I replayed it, so I don't have all the recipes. Now I'm regretting that decision a bit. I feel like by the time Sunday comes around I'm going to have to grind out Bunny Day balloons so I can dress up like a broken sky egg.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 31, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> Does anybody else feel like they tweaked the balloon spawn rate to be way too low now? I only got to play for an hour or so yesterday and I only saw two Bunny Day balloons. Since I restarted my island recently, I didn't go too hard on Bunny Day when I replayed it, so I don't have all the recipes. Now I'm regretting that decision a bit. I feel like by the time Sunday comes around I'm going to have to grind out Bunny Day balloons so I can dress up like a broken sky egg.


I feel like I get a balloon every couple minutes.
They feel non stop haha


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 31, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> Does anybody else feel like they tweaked the balloon spawn rate to be way too low now? I only got to play for an hour or so yesterday and I only saw two Bunny Day balloons. Since I restarted my island recently, I didn't go too hard on Bunny Day when I replayed it, so I don't have all the recipes. Now I'm regretting that decision a bit. I feel like by the time Sunday comes around I'm going to have to grind out Bunny Day balloons so I can dress up like a broken sky egg.


They did that because last year the Balloons were spawning like crazy. Its a good thing they are keeping it more balanced.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Mar 31, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> Does anybody else feel like they tweaked the balloon spawn rate to be way too low now? I only got to play for an hour or so yesterday and I only saw two Bunny Day balloons. Since I restarted my island recently, I didn't go too hard on Bunny Day when I replayed it, so I don't have all the recipes. Now I'm regretting that decision a bit. I feel like by the time Sunday comes around I'm going to have to grind out Bunny Day balloons so I can dress up like a broken sky egg.



I've had very few sky eggs as well, and even fewer sea eggs. To the point of I haven't earned my sea egg costume yet. 

Also, I was randomly given eggs from villagers Sunday and Monday, but didn't receive any yesterday or today.


----------



## Quartz100 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi, I’m new here, sorry if I posted incorrectly, this is my first post.

I’ve been playing ACNH for about a year, and did the Bunny Day last year, but was away for the last 3 months and didn’t play. I happened to login on March 28th, not knowing it was the first day Zipper would show, but he wasn’t there. I did get the letter, and I’m getting the BD balloons, but Zipper never came, and I’m not getting the BD message bottles, or leaf eggs. I’ve taken the fruit off all my trees and money trees, but still no leaf eggs. My software is up to date according to the system. I can get the leaf eggs on a mystery island, but 2k miles for 3 eggs isn’t a good deal.

However, I have another player on my island, my SO’s old account. It does not have the Nintendo Online account. When I logged into that account - on March 31 - everything happened the way it should have. Zipper was there, the BD bottles showed up (and balloons) AND the leaf eggs! If I log out and back into mine, no leaf eggs or bottles.

If anyone has an idea of what might be wrong, or can point me (specifically) to someplace I can get answers, I would be very appreciative. 
thank you!

PS, if the cherry blossoms were supposed to show, that didn’t happen for me either, unless I missed the date.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 31, 2021)

Quartz100 said:


> Hi, I’m new here, sorry if I posted incorrectly, this is my first post.
> 
> I’ve been playing ACNH for about a year, and did the Bunny Day last year, but was away for the last 3 months and didn’t play. I happened to login on March 28th, not knowing it was the first day Zipper would show, but he wasn’t there. I did get the letter, and I’m getting the BD balloons, but Zipper never came, and I’m not getting the BD message bottles, or leaf eggs. I’ve taken the fruit off all my trees and money trees, but still no leaf eggs. My software is up to date according to the system. I can get the leaf eggs on a mystery island, but 2k miles for 3 eggs isn’t a good deal.
> 
> ...



Is your game on ver1.9.0*a* (see top-right section of title screen)? Emphasis on the 'a' because being on just 1.9.0 will not trigger the event.

Also, can you get all the others except the leaf egg? Do you have enough hardwood trees? Leaf eggs will not spawn on fruit trees and cedar trees.

Also, where the leaf eggs spawn is different per character. I have two leaf egg trees north of my main residents house, but my second resident does not. Instead, I found his along the beach.

I have a second resident (who don't have an NSO account) I haven't used in a month, so I logged in today just to check. I found Zipper AND he also sent me the DIY recipe for the Bunny Day bed through mail. I can find all eggs. With that said, that means an NSO account and not being the main resident has no effect on this.

Also, if it's April 1st on you, then yes, the cherry blossom season should have started. Even if the trees turn pink, the eggs should still be on the trees.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm actually really _hoppy_ with how my search for the DIYs are going. I've gotten three without even trying! Not to mention I've collected the new items from Timmy/Tommy's and they're super cute. Far better than the weird stuff from last year. 

_If only Sakura Blossom season is as successful..._


----------



## Quartz100 (Mar 31, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Is your game on ver1.9.0*a* (see top-right section of title screen)? Emphasis on the 'a' because being on just 1.9.0 will not trigger the event.
> 
> Also, can you get all the others except the leaf egg? Do you have enough hardwood trees? Leaf eggs will not spawn on fruit trees and cedar trees.
> 
> ...





Rosch said:


> Is your game on ver1.9.0*a* (see top-right section of title screen)? Emphasis on the 'a' because being on just 1.9.0 will not trigger the event.
> 
> Also, can you get all the others except the leaf egg? Do you have enough hardwood trees? Leaf eggs will not spawn on fruit trees and cedar trees.
> 
> ...




Hey Rosch,
thank you so much for the response. Yes, I’m getting all eggs except leaf. I checked the version, and it is ‘a’. I suppose it’s possible that the leaf eggs could be spawning in a different place for me than the other account. The only trees I am aware of are fruit, cedar, and money. When the fruit is removed from a tree, it says it’s a hardwood tree, but It’s definitely possible that I’m missing something though. 

im looking forward to April first then, I haven’t seen the cherry blossoms yet!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 31, 2021)

Quartz100 said:


> Hey Rosch,
> thank you so much for the response. Yes, I’m getting all eggs except leaf. I checked the version, and it is ‘a’. I suppose it’s possible that the leaf eggs could be spawning in a different place for me than the other account. The only trees I am aware of are fruit, cedar, and money. When the fruit is removed from a tree, it says it’s a hardwood tree, but It’s definitely possible that I’m missing something though.
> 
> im looking forward to April first then, I haven’t seen the cherry blossoms yet!



When the fruit is removed from the trees they look like hardwood trees but are not. The money trees do become hardwood trees once you remove the money - so if you keep them afterwards you do have hardwood trees to potentially get leaf eggs and cherry blossoms from.

only hardwood trees will spawn leaf eggs, and become cherry blossom trees during cherry blossom season.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 31, 2021)

Quartz100 said:


> Hey Rosch,
> thank you so much for the response. Yes, I’m getting all eggs except leaf. I checked the version, and it is ‘a’. I suppose it’s possible that the leaf eggs could be spawning in a different place for me than the other account. The only trees I am aware of are fruit, cedar, and money. When the fruit is removed from a tree, it says it’s a hardwood tree, but It’s definitely possible that I’m missing something though.
> 
> im looking forward to April first then, I haven’t seen the cherry blossoms yet!



As Wailea pointed out, the leaf eggs only spawn on those *trees that never bear fruit*.

I think it's a little late to plant hardwood trees. If you don't have them and want it quick, I suggest going to a mystery island and dig up those trees and bring them back home.


----------



## Quartz100 (Apr 1, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> When the fruit is removed from the trees they look like hardwood trees but are not. The money trees do become hardwood trees once you remove the money - so if you keep them afterwards you do have hardwood trees to potentially get leaf eggs and cherry blossoms from.
> 
> only hardwood trees will spawn leaf eggs, and become cherry blossom trees during cherry blossom season.


Thank you! Mystery solved. Once I removed the money from my trees, I got leaf eggs (must not have had enough clear of money) and I have many blossoms!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2021



Rosch said:


> As Wailea pointed out, the leaf eggs only spawn on those *trees that never bear fruit*.
> 
> I think it's a little late to plant hardwood trees. If you don't have them and want it quick, I suggest going to a mystery island and dig up those trees and bring them back home.


Thank you for the idea! I had dug up one on a mystery island previously, but I got confused when I replanted it and it didn’t have leaf eggs. I should have harvested them first.
either way, I’ll be able to trade to Zipper too. 
thank you for the help!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 1, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> They did that because last year the Balloons were spawning like crazy. Its a good thing they are keeping it more balanced.



I would prefer it if the balloons spawned like that again because it was so much easier to get the items that way. Now, I play for about an hour and I only really see about 5 bunny day balloons.

I only hope the spawn rate for balloons and eggs goes up in the actual Bunny Day. Sky eggs, water eggs, and finding the rest of my missing Bunny Day recipes is going to be challenging.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this useful information! Does anyone here have an idea of how long Nook will sell Bunny Day furniture?


----------



## Rosch (Apr 3, 2021)

niko@kamogawa said:


> Thanks for sharing this useful information! Does anyone here have an idea of how long Nook will sell Bunny Day furniture?


Only until April 4th. That is the last day of Bunny Day after all. The items can be bought out of season if you have it cataloged though.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Apr 3, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Only until April 4th. That is the last day of Bunny Day after all. The items can be bought out of season if you have it cataloged though.



I hope that Nook's will offer to sell me a Bunny Day planter box tomorrow then. It's the only item I am missing.


----------



## thora (Apr 3, 2021)

Do you know if we can time travel back to the start of bunny day? I've pretty much missed it this year due to working.
And Because i only started my Island last Saturday, I've not got the upgraded Nook's Cranny yet


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm more excited for cherry blossom season so that I can catch all the petals again so that I can craft all the recipes I didn't get to do last year


----------



## Moritz (Apr 3, 2021)

thora said:


> Do you know if we can time travel back to the start of bunny day? I've pretty much missed it this year due to working.
> And Because i only started my Island last Saturday, I've not got the upgraded Nook's Cranny yet


Yeah you can do that no problem


----------



## thora (Apr 3, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Yeah you can do that no problem


Thank you so much for this info  Now I know what my day will be filled with hehe


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 3, 2021)

I still haven't even seen Zipper. Is he supposed to be here? Lol.

I have the egg gathering, and the easter items in the shops. But I haven't seen that murderous bunny.


----------



## azurill (Apr 6, 2021)

So  I’m replaying bunny day and the only DIY’s I can’t find are the water clothing. Is there a certain amount of water eggs I have to find or am I just unlucky.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 6, 2021)

azurill said:


> So  I’m replaying bunny day and the only DIY’s I can’t find are the water clothing. Is there a certain amount of water eggs I have to find or am I just unlucky.



You have to find a certain amount of eggs. I don't know how many it is, but it took me *a ton*.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 6, 2021)

azurill said:


> So  I’m replaying bunny day and the only DIY’s I can’t find are the water clothing. Is there a certain amount of water eggs I have to find or am I just unlucky.



how many do you have? :3       cause it's 2 water eggs for the water-egg shell,    3 water eggs for the water-egg outfit & 2 water eggs for the water-egg shoes... :3


----------



## loveclove (Apr 6, 2021)

So... I'm doing the event a little late because I focused on the TBT egg hunt, the water eggs seem to be hard to get, is it just my impression? It's not that I keep getting fish, my spawn rate for anything in the water seems to have dropped


----------



## azurill (Apr 6, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> You have to find a certain amount of eggs. I don't know how many it is, but it took me *a ton*.





bestfriendsally said:


> how many do you have? :3       cause it's 2 water eggs for the water-egg shell,    3 water eggs for the water-egg outfit & 2 water eggs for the water-egg shoes... :3


I have 20 water eggs , 5 of them I got from a villager. Thanks for letting me know how many I need to make the clothes.




loveclove said:


> So... I'm doing the event a little late because I focused on the TBT egg hunt, the water eggs seem to be hard to get, is it just my impression? It's not that I keep getting fish, my spawn rate for anything in the water seems to have dropped


Yea I’m doing the event late as well. I’m also having a hard time with getting water eggs.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Apr 6, 2021)

azurill said:


> I have 20 water eggs , 5 of them I got from a villager. Thanks for letting me know how many I need to make the clothes.



you're welcome :3


----------

